# football player,Gale Sayers has died



## moviequeen1 (Sep 23, 2020)

Chicago Bears retired running back,Gale Sayers has died age 77 of dementia
He spent  his career with the Bears,7 seasons,was voted into the Football Hall of Fame in '77 age 34,the youngest person to do so
Many people became aware of his friendship with team mate,Brian Piccolo after watching  ABC TV movie'Brian's Song '71.
Billy Dee Williams played Sayers,James Caan played Piccolo,his life was cut short by terminal cancer
Its an emotional,wonderful movie about friendship,shed many tears when I first saw it
R.I.P


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> Chicago Bears retired running back,Gale Sayers has died age 77 of dementia
> He spent  his career with the Bears,7 seasons,was voted into the Football Hall of Fame in '77 age 34,the youngest person to do so
> Many people became aware of his friendship with team mate,Brian Piccolo after watching  ABC TV movie'Brian's Song '71.
> Billy Dee Williams played Sayers,James Caan played Piccolo,his life was cut short by terminal cancer
> ...


----------



## 911 (Sep 23, 2020)

I rem


moviequeen1 said:


> Chicago Bears retired running back,Gale Sayers has died age 77 of dementia
> He spent  his career with the Bears,7 seasons,was voted into the Football Hall of Fame in '77 age 34,the youngest person to do so
> Many people became aware of his friendship with team mate,Brian Piccolo after watching  ABC TV movie'Brian's Song '71.
> Billy Dee Williams played Sayers,James Caan played Piccolo,his life was cut short by terminal cancer
> ...


I remember Sayers as a player. His ability to make the quick cuts and speed is what made him famous. Some players can do one or the other, but not both. OJ was the same. Lynn Swan could have been Sayers double. After he caught the ball, it was “see you later.”


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 23, 2020)

#40 was a thrill to watch The Kansas Comet.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hate to sound cruel,I thought he was dead years ago...dementia caused by all the head injuries,I wonder?


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Hate to sound cruel,I thought he was dead years ago...dementia caused by all the head injuries,I wonder?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gale_Sayers


----------



## Pepper (Sep 24, 2020)

He was a fine man.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2020)

*He was beloved in this town, a tremendous running back and a sweet and decent soul.

The greatest single game performance in NFL history. RIP




*


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 24, 2020)

I feel privileged to have been able to watch Sayers play in his first three years. Jim Brown was the ultimate power RB, but for elusiveness there was nothing like GS. He had phenomenal body control. 

People forget how primitive offenses were in those days. Jim Brown and Gale Sayers stood out because they WERE their teams' offenses. The passing game wasn't thought highly of and the design/shape of the football was entirely different than today's sleek "air bomb". In comparison, the football of the 1960's is like "throwing a brick", according to one 1990's NFL QB who tried passing with it on the practice field. 

All the opposing D's had to do was stack up linemen to tackle Brown or Sayers. Nobody else mattered. Those two were the game-changers for their franchises during their careers.


----------

